# Speed in PSP5???



## easteregg (15. November 2002)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial für Paint Shop Pro 5 und abwärts, dass ein ähnliches Ergebniss wie dieses [http://pixelplanet.piranho.com/tuts/tutspeed2.htm] bringt...

MfG,
easteregg


----------



## rawuza (15. November 2002)

*HO*

Versuchs mal auf

http://www.weltdeswebdesign.de/psp/psp.htm 

das find ich net schlecht!!


----------



## SHViperia (5. März 2003)

also ich habe zwar PSP 6.0, aber bei PSP 5.0 muss es das auch geben:

unzwar ein HAND-Icon. klicke drauf, dann auf eigenschaften und dann wähle den Filter "Smudge" oder "push".

nun kannste damit mal ein bissl rumtesten.


----------

